# What do you write with?



## cdcarter (Jan 3, 2008)

Haven't done this in a while. They say the cobbler's children have no shoes, so what do we write with?


----------



## rherrell (Jan 3, 2008)

Sierra


----------



## Malainse (Jan 3, 2008)

No fountain pen listed ?????


----------



## Phillip (Jan 3, 2008)

Just about everyone in my family and extended family writes with one of my pens or pencils. I have recieved a lot of customers from their display of my creations.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 3, 2008)

My computer keyboard


----------



## Brewmeister35 (Jan 3, 2008)

Cheapy screw-cap cigar fountain pen.  About to replace it with something but it's so hard to choose!


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 3, 2008)

Depends. What day of the week is it and what's just come off the lathe looking good?!?!?


----------



## pentex (Jan 3, 2008)

Sedona fountain pen and Sierra


----------



## txbatons (Jan 3, 2008)

Euro if it's a pen...otherwise at school I use a pencil most of the time since that's all we use in the band hall (it's a no-no to write on music in pen).


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 3, 2008)

All of the above


----------



## badger (Jan 3, 2008)

I use a variety of them, sort of testing out new kits and new finishes.  My current favorite is a simple slimline cocobolo pen I made.

But I've got a pencil in bamboo, and rollerball in Chakte Kok.

badger


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a Toni twist I use everyday and boy is it banged up. I have a Classic American fountain at home and a Baron roller.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 3, 2008)

Fountain pen for me..


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 3, 2008)

Jr. Gent Rhodium rollerball and a Little Havana Fountain Pen.


----------



## Chuck Key (Jan 3, 2008)

Original Wall Street with modifications.

Chuckie


----------



## thewishman (Jan 3, 2008)

My best seller - the chrome cigar!

Chris


----------



## loglugger (Jan 3, 2008)

What ever is handy.
Bob


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jan 3, 2008)

Cactus Sierra for me


----------



## LanceD (Jan 3, 2008)

Black Ti Jr Statesman fountain pen done with chocolate mint lucite.


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 3, 2008)

Definately the most used pen im my arsinal is a Pelikan tortoise M400 with a double broud italic nib, piston fill with a cracked cap.


----------



## papaturner (Jan 3, 2008)

PSI new tycoon rollerball

Perry


----------



## MarkHix (Jan 3, 2008)

my right hand.
It usually has an ambonya cigar in it.


----------



## jskeen (Jan 3, 2008)

95% of what I write is with one of a half dozen .05mm pentel click pencils setting around on my desk.  All in the original black plastic until my step drill comes in.  Then they will be wood.  Got addicted to them in college in a drafting class, and never got over it.  I probably own over 30 scattered around my office, shop and house.  

Until recently the only time i picked up a pen was to write a check maybe once a month or so, and that was a plastic gelpen.  I'm trying to teach myself to reach for a cigar or baron from time to time now, but it's not easy


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 3, 2008)

I voted store bought pen 'cause that's whats on my desk.. I carry the first pen I ever made.. a European in olive wood with Parker style refill... basically it's a crappy made pen, but it's my first so my favorite... other favorites have all been received in pen swaps..


----------



## kent4Him (Jan 4, 2008)

Whatever I have around to write with.  Mostly it is Europeans since that is what I sell the most of.


----------



## JC_UAH (Jan 4, 2008)

Jr. Statesman Closed End (Cigar Shape) Fountain with Lou's 18K Nib (first capped pen) or a Wall Street III.  

These are the only kits I've turned so far. I turned around 20 Wall Street III's for XMas gifts and had as much giving them as making them... almost

Could not have done it without the Forum.  Thanks Guys!!!

Jeff Carr


----------



## Ron Mc (Jan 4, 2008)

I can't afford one of my pens so I right with a re-fill.


----------



## bitshird (Jan 4, 2008)

I use an acrykic Atlas with a gel refil,  writes extreemly smooth, it a poor mans rollerball and a red cedar .007 pencil,


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 4, 2008)

I write with whatever shop reject that I happen to remember to grab for the day. Gah.


----------



## Dan_F (Jan 7, 2008)

Current favorite is a Sierra Vista in olive wood. I will soon have a few fountain pen kits, I'm sure one of them will become my go to.

Dan


----------



## MDWine (Jan 8, 2008)

I often use an Atlas that my friend gave me, in Padauk.  It looks very nice, and writes very nicely as well.

My other 'carry pen' is a Jr. Gent I made in some brown swirly acrylic.


----------



## sbell111 (Jan 16, 2008)

The pen that lives on my desk is a Bocote Comfort Grip that my wife made for me a few years ago.

I think the poll would categorize it as a 'basic twistie', but many people comment on it and it even has sparked a few sales.


----------



## arjudy (Jan 16, 2008)

My favorite pens are a deer antler cigar and a cobra cigar pen.


----------



## byounghusband (Jan 31, 2008)

At work, I use either a Sierra, or Jr. Gent Jesus Fish pen. (Only my pens at work)  At home, I usually use one of mine, unless I can't reach it at the time and a store bought is handy.....  My wife uses a red/white Acrylic Chrome RT Euro I made for her.  Before that was a couple modified slimline experiments.

BTW, I can't afford one of Ron's pens either.....


----------



## ldb2000 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi Everyone
My everyday pen at my day job is a Majestic Jr with Blue Lapis Trustone (I cant afford one of mine either so when no one was watching.....[}]) but my everyday shop pen is a (flame suit on[8D]) PSI 24K gold Slimline pro click pen it was about my 4th or 5th pen I made with a Camphor Burl and a Mylands finish so far the mylands is gone replaced with a natural patina (looks like junk) but the PSI plating is holding up very well has a few scratches but with the beating it takes in the shop it is holding up well


----------



## igran7 (Feb 4, 2008)

I usually switch it up between a Sierra cross cut maple with a Parker gel G-7 refill and a Closed-end Amboyna Burl Gentlemen's rollerball.  Depending on my mood and potential clients I may go with a higher end pen.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Feb 4, 2008)

Sadly, i use a bic!  All of my pens get sniped by my family, so I'm left with whatever's lying around!  

Time to make myself one, I think!


----------



## chuck1250 (Feb 5, 2008)

at work i use a slimline corian pen when away from work i usually carry a jr gent II  fountain pen


----------



## bradbn4 (Feb 6, 2008)

Often it is a nice black wood TN Baron pen - sometimes a nice Sierra in bright yellow.

However; I do have a nice collection of other pens - the old bullet space pen by Fisher is very nice to travel with.
Keeps in the pocket without any fuss.

Bradbn4 - Having fun in Colorado


----------



## Texatdurango (Feb 6, 2008)

What... no photos?

Here is what's on my desk.  Two rollerballs, two Lamy Safari store bought fountain pens and the rest fountain pens made by me, all filled with different color inks.

If you haven't tried writing with a fountain pen lately, give it a shot, it's the most fun you can have with all your clothes on!


----------



## novop711 (Feb 7, 2008)

A Statesman in stabilized Buckeye Burl.


----------



## bosipipes (Mar 4, 2008)

I fancy one of my fountain pens


----------



## MikeyMike (Mar 11, 2008)

I use a laptop and FrameMaker to write.


----------



## Draken (Mar 11, 2008)

Lotus Fountain Pen in Amboyna Burl.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Mar 11, 2008)

Ok George, seeing as how you want photos.  Here is my "collection", well... to date anyway!

I have a red Esterbrook Transitional in the mail as well as a Sheaffer Statesman (Lifetime) in maroon in transit as we speak.

Today, my pen of choice is that Esterbrook Deluxe with the silver cap on the left side across the top of the case. It's inked with Private Reserve - Gray Flannel


----------



## Dan_F (Mar 11, 2008)

Here is my current first choice. Sierra Vista with buckeye burl.






I hope to have a Gentleman and an El Grande done soon, and one of those will likely take the top spot. 

Dan


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Mar 11, 2008)

I have four wonderful pens that I have received from pen swaps that I display and use at my home desk.  I was using a Sierra for work, but gave it to a dear friend.  One of these days I will get around to making a replacement.


----------

